# Ford 19-528 loader



## billjean

I have a Ford 19-528 Loader. I was told it was a 730 series loader so I bought an operators manual for it.When it came it referenced, 19-427, 19-512, 19-513 and 19-516 loaders but no 19-528 loader. Can someone please tell me if this is a single acting lift cylinder or double acting, and is there a manual for it. I called New Holland parts and they said they had no information on it. Is it close to any of the above named loaders?

Thank you,

billjean


----------



## BigT

Hello billjean,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The Ford 19-528 loader is a 730 series loader, manufactured 1975-1980 but apparently the control valve and hydraulics vary within the series. There may be other variations....I don't know. 

Ford did a lot of strange things....like no fuses in most of their old tractors...... and many of them burned up.....I guess they figured it was good for business. My old 3610 burned once and smoked heavily a second time (due to a short circuit/insulation worn off wires). 

All of the cylinders are shown to be double-acting on Ford parts diagrams. To be double-acting, there should be hoses connected to both ends of the cylinders. Check your's out.

I saw a site on the internet called agmanuals.com, that claimed to have a manual covering many different Ford loaders, including the 19-528. Check them out.


----------



## billjean

Thanks BigT

Do you know if the loader is close to the 19-427, 512, 513, or 516. If it is it would save me from buying another manual.

I will also check out agmanuals.com


----------



## RC Wells

The loader manual you have is just fine for the series loader you purchased. Ford packaged a number of loaders under the 730 series identification, they are all essentially the same loader with whatever change of the model year so the loader would fit the current production of tractors, and carried a new sub model number so the astute farmer would not just keep the old loader and put it on the new tractor. Front pump is driven by a shaft from the front of the engine, oil filled frame that is filled to 12" below the filler cap, takes 10 gallons, and the filter is a NewHolland 86546604, a WIX 51590, or NAPA 1590 (WIX and NAPA are every bit as good as the New Holland product. The hydraulic hoses and cylinders based on the model series run at the time and part numbers will vary, so just go to a hydraulic shop for those items. The oil used is the same Universal Tractor Fluid found at Costco for a dime on the dollar of the New Holland version.

The loader is a common item with everything that wears available through aftermarket sources. The basic loader frame was also installed on Massey Ferguson utility and construction products of the same era, so you by no means have something that will be difficult to locate any component you may need through any of the heritage parts suppliers.

For parts, just use the Ford 730 Loader parts that are listed by dimension should you need something like a front pump drive shaft. For instance there are two different length pump drive shafts. The rest of the components are best purchased aftermarket from hydraulic parts houses. Just take the old component and replace it with a new of identical dimensions. Hoses are best purchased from local hydraulic hose providers, and built to your specifications (take the old one along for size). The loader actuation valves are no longer available from New Holland for anything approaching reasonable prices, so just take your old valve to a local rebuilder and have it rebuilt or replaced with a generic valve if it leaks or allows too much drift (just had one rebuilt for $37, and replacement was in the hundreds. Same for relief valves, fittings, the hydraulic pump, etc., get them aftermarket and smile all the way to the bank.


----------

